
Russia Will Genetically Test Soldiers to Identify the Best Fighters and Thinkers - zczc
https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoffman/2019/06/08/russias-new-genetic-military-passports-will-sort-the-fighters-from-the-thinkers/
======
duxup
I wonder what exactly they will test for.

Seems like one of those cases where someone picks what traits they want and
discover that those aren't actually the best traits for the job.

For a military (and any to some extent) historically so reliant on throwing
mass numbers of humans at a problem, I am not sure "thinkers" is what they
will ultimately want, perhaps the opposite.

